# How to get weight on 4 mos. Standard



## Irish123 (Jun 12, 2009)

My 4 month old Standard looks so skinny . She was just clipped which makes it worse. She is on a high calorie quality dog food. She is tall but fine boned but still too skinny. She only weighs 25 lbs at 4 mos. My male is 40 lbs at 5mos and has very good weight. Also she has been wormed and eats good. Any suggestions????


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Moose barely weighs 50lbs FULL GROWN... some standards are small.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Mandy is barely 30 lbs at 2 so some stay tiny. She is just no not looking sickly skinny and she eats the best foods Orijen TOTW and Natures variety she just only eats so much and would run all day.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Ginger is 43 at 4 yrs - she will fill out but my female is much leaner than th emale.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_my 5 month old is 30 lbs but comes from solid boned lines. My 10 month old is just made 50 lbs. He is leaner and is from a line that tends to be on the lean side. They both run most of the day but they are completely different in bone structure and weight for their comparable age.
_


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I personally dont try to put on too much weight as they are growing. As long as you cannot SEE the defined ribs or spine, then i would not worry. It is Not harmful to be on the thin side, and she is still growing. Better to have less weight and stress on her joints. As long as she is on a good food and is eating well then dont worry. The weight will catch up.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_that sounds like good advice bigpoodleperson. 
_


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Keep in mind that what appears to be skinny to our eyes is usually a healthy weight for a dog.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

She doesn't sound too skinny to me. I have an almost 4 year old female and she is really small boned and petite and only weight about 42 lbs. Where as my 5 year old male is very large boned and weighs around 74 lbs.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I was concerned about one of my poodles because she was quite thin looking and was eating fine so I brought her to the vet. Now, her ribs were a little visible and you could see her hip bones a bit. The vet came into the room, I explained I was concerned due to her being so thin, and she said "you've never had poodles before, have you" I said no, these were my first. She said that it is normal for them to "look thin" compared to other breeds as they are growing and that she was not as thin as I thought. So, unless you know that something is wrong with your pup, and obviously there doesn't sound like there is, I wouldn't worry about it. Like everyone else said, different lines develop differently and it is best not to have overweight on a growing pup as that would cause more problems than staying trim. I read once in an article about poodles that if you want to know how the poodle ribs should feel like, rub your fingers over the back of your hand, this is what it should feel like.


----------



## Sara (Aug 2, 2009)

*I found this on another forum and it is what I use to judge if my dogs are ok as far as their weight is concerned. Hope it helps.*

"You are supposed to be able to feel the ribs and the backbone. There are no muscles that go over the top of a dog's spine, so anything covering the spine is fat. Some fat is okay, but if you can't feel the spine then it's too much. Here's an explaination that I like. Make a fist with one hand. Run the other hand over the back of your fist. If your dog's ribs feel like that they are too fat. Now run your hand over the knuckles. If your dog's ribs feel like that then they are too thin. Now move your hand down to run over the back of your fingers. If your dogs ribs feel like that then they are okay."

http://community.dog.com/forums/p/96583/772823.aspx


----------

